# LID before annual scans



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Do you have to go on a LID diet every year before a scan? Thyrogen too??if so'maybe I need to buy a bread machine or learn how to bake...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If your doctor is one who recommends/requires the LID, then yes to both.


----------

